# Wiawis nano max



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Shot Wiawis nano max riser today with Wiawis one limbs at local dealer. I was blown away at how it felt compared to alu riser and my old carbon plus limbs. The build quality on riser and limbs was truly excellent. Shot felt unique - and sounded different too. Am close to ordering. 

Does any one know much about how the riser is made? Dealer told me it is carbon encased in aluminium - ie. Under the paint is a layer of aluminium. Can't find anything on net to corroborate. 

Appreciate any thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

It's actually carbon wrapped around a metal wire frame.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Funny, they told me it was compression molded at the ATA show one year? It was kind of hard to understand the guy I spoke to so maybe I misunderstood what he said


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

It was when they first came out, not the wiawis


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually the riser is all carbon. No aluminum or metal framing. There is a carbon frame inside and wrapped in carbon. It is truly revolutionary and far ahead of any other carbon designed riser available today. I have not heard of one catastrophic breakage since they developed this several years ago. There have been rumor of cracks but usually it is the painting and not the carbon. 

I was very fortunate to watch how they make these risers a few years back and was very impressed by the structure. The major difference between the INNO MAX and WiaWis Max is the standard carbon to the nano carbon. Is it a good bow? In my opinion yes. I have one, but have not used it yet. I still have the Inno Max and felt guilty about getting another.  I am even playing with the Nxpert they made 15-20 years ago to see if there is a difference in performance. Nathan Yamaguchi switched from the Inno Max to the WiaWis Max and felt there was a big difference in his performance. The one thing you can be sure of, it is a good solid design and quality is superior from W&W compared to anything else out there.


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

Rick McKinney said:


> Actually the riser is all carbon. No aluminum or metal framing. There is a carbon frame inside and wrapped in carbon. It is truly revolutionary and far ahead of any other carbon designed riser available today. I have not heard of one catastrophic breakage since they developed this several years ago. There have been rumor of cracks but usually it is the painting and not the carbon.
> 
> I was very fortunate to watch how they make these risers a few years back and was very impressed by the structure. The major difference between the INNO MAX and WiaWis Max is the standard carbon to the nano carbon. Is it a good bow? In my opinion yes. I have one, but have not used it yet. I still have the Inno Max and felt guilty about getting another.  I am even playing with the Nxpert they made 15-20 years ago to see if there is a difference in performance. Nathan Yamaguchi switched from the Inno Max to the WiaWis Max and felt there was a big difference in his performance. The one thing you can be sure of, it is a good solid design and quality is superior from W&W compared to anything else out there.


Rick,

Thank you so much for both answering my question and also sharing your thoughts on the riser. I have shot Hoyt for 20 years so moving brand is not something I find easy - BUT I am amazed at how good this bow with its new limbs felt. Dealer checking wholesale stock Monday so hopefully not long before I too have one!!


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm a pretty dedicated Hoyt man but I've wanted to try one of these for a while now, I think your vote of confidence might have put me over the edge Rick. I've always wondered if they could keep the tolerances as tight on a carbon riser as a machined riser?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Between the Inno Max and Nano Max, the later has its mass reduced and mass center moved slightly forward.


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

jaredjms said:


> Hmmm. I'm a pretty dedicated Hoyt man but I've wanted to try one of these for a while now, I think your vote of confidence might have put me over the edge Rick. I've always wondered if they could keep the tolerances as tight on a carbon riser as a machined riser?


Assume you are interested in straightness? I look towards formula 1 racing where forms of carbon fibre are used liberally and assume that the answer must be that well designed carbon structures must be capable of being manufactured to high tolerances.

Regardless, I would recommend shooting one. I wasn't sure about leaving Hoyt or leaving CNC but on shooting the Wiawis my uncertainty was removed straight away. It simply is so good to shoot.


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

So.....back to the archery shop today as 40lb long limbs arrived with a brand new riser. Shot the limbs (68" 38lb last week as that's all they had) so good to shoot 70" 40lbs. Shot really well, very nice feel. Little bit of flutter at limb tips. Popped on an HMC22 long rod and wow - fully damped. Bought the lot - Wiawis nano max and One limbs, HMC22 stabiliser set-up and a bunch of other things including new sight. Having got the bow home and studied it carefully, the fit and finish is exceptional. Set-up and shoot tomorrow and will post review comments soon. Very pleased and completely recommended. My first W&W and my first carbon riser.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Blue bow said:


> Dealer told me it is carbon encased in aluminium - ie. Under the paint is a layer of aluminium.


that would just about double the cost of making the thing out of carbon in the first place.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Blue bow said:


> So.....back to the archery shop today as 40lb long limbs arrived with a brand new riser. Shot the limbs (68" 38lb last week as that's all they had) so good to shoot 70" 40lbs. Shot really well, very nice feel. Little bit of flutter at limb tips. Popped on an HMC22 long rod and wow - fully damped. Bought the lot - Wiawis nano max and One limbs, HMC22 stabiliser set-up and a bunch of other things including new sight. Having got the bow home and studied it carefully, the fit and finish is exceptional. Set-up and shoot tomorrow and will post review comments soon. Very pleased and completely recommended. My first W&W and my first carbon riser.


Good looking bow, best of luck with it. I'm interested to hear your follow up


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

jaredjms said:


> Good looking bow, best of luck with it. I'm interested to hear your follow up


Cheers Jared -as this is first carbon riser I am amazed at how it sounds just plucking the string.......there is almost a harmonic note that rings out which I guess is the string vibration moving seamlessly from limb to riser.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Is the wood grain on the limbs as ugly in person as on their website. They look hideous to me. But I am definitely interested in the riser.


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, can you take some closeups of the limbs? I'm curious about the wood grain look as well.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

stick monkey said:


> Is the wood grain on the limbs as ugly in person as on their website. They look hideous to me. But I am definitely interested in the riser.


If you are talking about the Wiawis limbs, its not actually a wood grain that you are seeing. It is the Flaxpreg material that is being used as the backing and facing at the base of the limb. I think it looks better in person than on their website, and will try to get some pics posted later unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Alternative archery is closing out on ex powers and primes and carrying only the wiawis limb. That is my understanding from what I've read.


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

I haven't seen any pictures that do justice to how the riser or limbs look in the flesh. The carbon weave on the back of the limbs is lovely and fades to black; there is a nano hexagonal pattern on the front of the limbs only visible at certain angles; and the flaxpreg looks great. The riser is very well finished and the handle is a beautiful piece of wood (actually 2 pieces) with perfect grain. Will post more pics later.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

You sure that's really wood?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Wood has grains, and age rings. What you see are age rings "designs". I'm pretty sure real age rings don't appear like that in the pictures. Perhaps it's a good idea to look for the grains, if it is wood, it should have grains.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

The Wiawis limbs look great. At least there are no bubbled finish like most of the H**T limbs I have.. Both the wood core and foam core are a pleasure to shoot but I still like the EXPrime more.


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok, here are some pics. This bow is 100% blemish free so any marks are finger prints etc. pls shout if you want any more. I am very pleased with both riser and limbs.


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

theminoritydude said:


> You sure that's really wood?


Hmmm.....you may have a point. I have seen 2 risers up close and each had perfect grain.... Here is mine. Regardless, the shape works for me and the feel is nice....doesn't get cold.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

IF (and that is a big if) it matters if it is wood or not, just take the grip off and look at the inside. It should be pretty self evident. Don't know that it would matter to me as long as it is sturdy and comfortable. It would be wrapped with sports tape by now anyways.


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

bobnikon said:


> IF (and that is a big if) it matters if it is wood or not, just take the grip off and look at the inside. It should be pretty self evident. Don't know that it would matter to me as long as it is sturdy and comfortable. It would be wrapped with sports tape by now anyways.


 Doesn't matter to me if wood or not. It feels good (for me) and looks great. In fact it matches the flaxpreg.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Just for the record, that flaxpreg is pretty incredible stuff. I get the impression that a lot of folks were turned off from the Wiawis limbs because they thought that Win went to the Flaxpreg purely for "environmental" reasons, or to stay "green". Truth is that material is superior to carbon in certain aspects.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

The grip is plastic. You have to special order a wood grip.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a WW wood grip. I slapped some epoxy putty on it.


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

So no more "Tower Effect"?


----------



## Blue bow (Jul 27, 2015)

Says Tower Effect on the limb but have no idea what it means!


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Blue bow said:


> Says Tower Effect on the limb but have no idea what it means!


marketing! yay!


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Why not read about it on the Win & Win website!

"WIN&WIN’s barrelled bottom (thicker and wider) design creates an innovative tower effect. This absorbs shock during the shot and increases accuracy by removing unnecessary movement in the bow".


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Any follow up on this review?thanks mike


----------



## spogshd (Mar 14, 2014)

Blue bow said:


> Rick,
> 
> Thank you so much for both answering my question and also sharing your thoughts on the riser. I have shot Hoyt for 20 years so moving brand is not something I find easy - BUT I am amazed at how good this bow with its new limbs felt. Dealer checking wholesale stock Monday so hopefully not long before I too have one!!


I've gone the opposite, changed my cxt for the prodigy RX with mach MK limbs, love the way it feels compared to the carbon riser, it's like I've changed religion. The shot feels dead and so quiet compared to the reciol on the ex primes that I was using. I haven't tried the max, and ive still got one carbon cxt that I want to keep, both risershave different characters.


----------



## TwinkiesGoYum (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue bow said:


> Ok, here are some pics. This bow is 100% blemish free so any marks are finger prints etc. pls shout if you want any more. I am very pleased with both riser and limbs.


is the riser (Win Win Wiawis) made in Korea as well?


----------



## 10willwin (Jun 24, 2016)

Whats your Brace for the Wiawis Max with Wiawis Limbs, Medium ? 
My Bow has the best Sound at 22 cm. Not so high?!?


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

TwinkiesGoYum said:


> is the riser (Win Win Wiawis) made in Korea as well?


I think mine said made in China. I will check when I get home to make sure.


----------



## taz00 (Jun 28, 2015)

Checked the bow. It states made in China on the box.
It would actually surprise me if it was not made there since most of the factories that produce carbon fiber parts are based in China.


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

Plastic: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/win-win-wiawis-nano-max-inno-max-plastic-grip.html Wouldn't matter to me either, as long as it fit well. (*edit - whoops - I posted this not realizing it had been answered on the 2nd page...)

Anyway - beautiful riser Blue bow, thanks for sharing the pics and impressions.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

ksarcher said:


> Why not read about it on the Win & Win website!
> 
> "WIN&WIN’s barrelled bottom (thicker and wider) design creates an innovative tower effect. This absorbs shock during the shot and increases accuracy by removing unnecessary movement in the bow".


Isnt that every limb though... All limbs get thicker near the bottom.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Curious what the thoughts are on the wiawis nanomax now that it’s been out for a few years. Don’t see too many of them anymore, and there was a whole there where everyone was selling theirs on AT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Greg, I can't send you PM because it says your inbox is full.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Gregjlongbow said:


> Curious what the thoughts are on the wiawis nanomax now that it’s been out for a few years. Don’t see too many of them anymore, and there was a whole there where everyone was selling theirs on AT.


I still like mine. I really like the feeling it gives to the shot.

The reason I see most people get away from it is that most people seem to prefer a more subtle reaction, while the Nano Max is a very reactive bow. I prefer that since it gives me more feedback, but it seems the majority of shooters I know prefer for their bows to be a bit more subdued. The new TFT is significantly less reactive, for example, and the Hoyts with the GMX geometry are also very controlled.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

PregnantGuppy said:


> I still like mine. I really like the feeling it gives to the shot.
> 
> The reason I see most people get away from it is that most people seem to prefer a more subtle reaction, while the Nano Max is a very reactive bow. I prefer that since it gives me more feedback, but it seems the majority of shooters I know prefer for their bows to be a bit more subdued. The new TFT is significantly less reactive, for example, and the Hoyts with the GMX geometry are also very controlled.


Thanks for commenting! It interesting that you call it reactive versus the Hoyt geometry. From what I’ve read people say it can feel more dead in the hand than others without as much feedback. Obviously we all feel things differently. I’ll see how it feels. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Gregjlongbow said:


> Thanks for commenting! It interesting that you call it reactive versus the Hoyt geometry. From what I’ve read people say it can feel more dead in the hand than others without as much feedback. Obviously we all feel things differently. I’ll see how it feels.


Yeah, it's pretty subjective in the end, which can make it hard to describe. I'm comparing the Nano Max to the Hoyt Faktor in this case. Over the summer, I borrowed a 25" Faktor with 42# long X-Tour limbs, and right now I'm shooting a 25" Nano Max with 42# long Wiawis One limbs. So that's my basis for comparison, if you are wondering. Feel free to ask me anything else, or send a PM instead.


----------

